# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  bosch alpha 1000w

## iosifgrr

το μοντέλο της σκούπας είναι ΠΟΛΥ παλιό ...Η μητέρα μου την έχει ίσως καμμία 30 χρόνια.Η σκούπα δουλεύει τέλεια όμως από λάθος πέταξε μαζί με τη σακούλα και ένα εξάρτημα που μπαίνει μέσα η χάρτινη σακούλα.Είναι ένα πλαστικό με μια πανινη σακούλα και μέσα μπαίνει η χάρτινη.Δυστυχώς από την εταιρια δεν υπαρχουν ανταλλακτικά μου είπαν.τη λυπάμαι να την πεταξω.υπάρχει καμμιά ιδεα???

----------


## Papas00zas

Ποιο μοντέλο είναι; στο eaparts έχει κάποια με αυτό το όνομα

----------


## iosifgrr

bosch alpha 12  1000w.

----------


## xsterg

πορεις να βαλεις μια πανινη σακουλα που να ταιριαζει. μπορεις να προσαρμοσεις την πανινη στον χαρτινο οδηγο. θα αυτοσχεδιασεις.

----------

